# Nyc subway cars



## trainman2000 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have an interest in possibly having NYC subway models produced in brass and I would like to get some input on what models and scale modelers would like to see produced. If they were to be produced what NYC Subway cars would you like to see made in O scale made in brass? If you are not sure what I mean when I say R1 and so on check on the nycsubway.org site and they show all the cars ever made from the retired fleet up to the newer current fleet.
1).R1
2).R10
3).R12
4).R15
5).R16
6).R17
7).R21
8).R27/30
9).R29
10).R32
11).R33/36
12).R38
13).R40 SLANTS
14).R42
15).R44/46
16).R62
17).R68


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

.R33/36
R44/46
R68 

as these are what i worked on when i worked for the MTA


----------

